# Das Top Secret Rezept! Bauplan: Werkzeugkasten aus Khorium



## Atura (27. November 2007)

Hallo,

weis jemand wo man den Werkzeugkasten aus Khorium lernen kann? Oder ist es wirklich wie viele Sagen nur in der Beta verfügbar gewesen? Ich hätte dieses Rätsel jez gerne mal gelöst^^


----------



## Grimmrog (28. November 2007)

ich denke auch,d aß es das nur in der Beta gab, sonst würde es mittlerweile sicher mal irgendwo genaueres Stehen, schade eigentlich, die 24er tasche langt eifnfah mal nicht aus.

Unter welcher Begründung, kann man eigentlich nicht 2 Ingitaschen in Banktaschenplätze legen, wie bescheuert ist das denn gemacht?


----------



## beppobrehm (4. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Unter welcher Begründung, kann man eigentlich nicht 2 Ingitaschen in Banktaschenplätze legen, wie bescheuert ist das denn gemacht?



Also ich hab sowohl je 2 Bergbau- als auch Ingi-Taschen auf der Bank ^^ .


----------



## Grimmrog (5. Dezember 2007)

AUF der Bank oder als BANK-TASCHE?

wenn cih einen 2. Teufelseisenwerkzeugkasten auf einen Banktaschenplatz ziehen will, meint er immer ich könne da keinen weiteren Gegenstand ablegen.
Klar kann ich 10 stück in der Bank lagern, aber es geht darum in in einen gekauften Taschenplatz, der meine bank erweitert zu legen, und das scheint nicht zu gehen!


----------



## WolfyWolf (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab da auch zwei werkzeugkästen, musst halt vorher die tasche dadrin leer machen und wegnehmen, dann sollte es gehen, habe mir mal im Überfluss an Geld alle Bankfächer gekauft, zwei ingitaschen sind gerade für die Urdingens sehr praktisch


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Dezember 2007)

hast du auch 2 Teufelseisenzwerkzeuglästen, oder die normale Ingi tasche und den Teufelswekrzwugtashcen? bei mir steht das:
Kann kein weiteres Item dieser Art da plazieren, alos bedeutetd as,. ich kann keine 2 Teufelseisenwerkzeugkästen da unter bringen.


----------

